# Audi Uk Research Questions



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all

Audi Uk have come to me and asked if I could post up some research questions for our members to answer. So if you could post up a reply and answer the following points it would be greatly appreciated.

They do need to have all answers by the end of today though so if you can have a look ASAP please.

Thanks

1) What automotive content do you enjoy viewing online?
What device(s) do you use for your viewing?

2) When do you view?

3) Do you enjoy viewing Audi content?

4) If so, what sort of Audi content do you particularly enjoy?

5) Which channel(s) do you use to watch Audi content, e.g. YouTube, Facebook pages, Vine etc?

6) Is there anything about the Audi content that you especially like or especially dislike?

7) Are there any (Audi or otherwise) models or specific features that you like watching content about?

8 ) What would you like to see more of?


----------

